# Die alte Masche mit den Adressverzeichnissen



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2004)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wo dies hingehören könnte, aber ich poste es einmal unter "Allgemeines" Man muss heutzutage ja wirklich schon vorsichtig sein, wem man am Telefon auch nur seine Anschrift nennt. Ich sehe hier durchaus Parallelen zu den im Dialerforum genannten Fällen. Darf irgendein Anrufer eigentlich ohne jeglichen Hinweis ein Tonband mitlaufen lassen?

Die Seite die dort im Artikel genannt ist, ist wohl ein schlechter Witz; grässliches Design, kein ordentliches Impressum, kaum verständliche AGBs, etc.



http://www.konsument.at/konsument/print.asp?id=18951&definitionname=DiesUndDas

Der Fall des Monats, HEFT 2/2004  

Online-Verzeichnisse  
Datenbank-Abkassierer  

Erst kam ein Werbeanruf. Danach geschmalzene Rechnungen aus den Niederlanden.  






 Seite 1   Frau Pollak lag mit Grippe darnieder, als das Telefon läutete. „Wer ist das schon wieder?“, dachte sie und griff nach dem Hörer. Eine Stimme mit holländischem Zungenschlag meldete sich: „Ist Ihre Adresse korrekt?“ Frau Pollak protestierte: „Hören Sie, ich hab Fieber, wiederschaun!“ 

Fragwürdiger Nutzen. Der Zwischenfall war schon vergessen, als Post aus Holland kam, und zwar die Rechnung von adressennet.de über 220 Euro für die Eintragung ins gleichnamige Internetverzeichnis. Familie Pollak betreibt ein Weingut. Gerade kleine Selbstständige werden oft zur Zielscheibe von Datenbank-Abkassierern. Der Nutzen dieser Branchenverzeichnisse ist für die Betroffenen aber in vielen Fällen fragwürdig: Sie sind lückenhaft und erscheinen meist unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit. Auch hatten Pollaks genügend Abnehmer für ihren Qualitätswein. 




 Seite 2   Nicht  abzuschütteln. Frau Pollak hoffte, ein Anruf würde die Sache richtig stellen. Es kam wieder eine Rechnung. Herr Pollak schickte ein E-Mail mit der Erklärung, nie einen Auftrag erteilt zu haben. Zurück kam ein Tonband mit dem damaligen Telefonat und der Erläuterung: „… woraus ersichtlich ist, dass Sie den Auftrag zur Platzierung gegeben …“ Nur wurde auf dem Band Frau Pollak lediglich ihre Adresse vorgelesen – keine Rede von einer Auftragserteilung! Aber das wollte adressennet.de offenbar nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen. 

Eigentlich nicht zuständig. In ihrer Not wandte sich Familie Pollak an die Europäische Verbraucherberatung im Wiener VKI Info-Center. Eigentlich können wir nur für Letztverbraucher tätig werden. Hier machten wir jedoch eine Ausnahme. An wen sonst hätten sich Pollaks auch wenden sollen? Wir kontaktierten das niederländische Unternehmen und hielten nochmals fest, dass kein Vertrag abgeschlossen worden war. Da endlich kapierte adressennet.de und schickte eine Bestätigung, dass die Rechnung storniert wird. 

Namen betroffener Konsumenten wurden von der Redaktion geändert.


----------



## Dino (25 Januar 2004)

> Darf irgendein Anrufer eigentlich ohne jeglichen Hinweis ein Tonband mitlaufen lassen?



Nein! Derjenige, der das Gespräch aufzeichnet, muss seinen Gesprächspartner darauf hinweisen. Das gilt übrigens uch für den Fall, dass eine 3. Person das Gespräch mithört.


----------



## sascha (25 Januar 2004)

> § 201 StGB Verletzung der Vertraulichkeit des Wortes
> 
> (1) Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer unbefugt
> 
> ...


----------



## johinos (25 Januar 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> > Darf irgendein Anrufer eigentlich ohne jeglichen Hinweis ein Tonband mitlaufen lassen?
> 
> 
> Nein! Derjenige, der das Gespräch aufzeichnet, muss seinen Gesprächspartner darauf hinweisen. Das gilt übrigens uch für den Fall, dass eine 3. Person das Gespräch mithört.


Mitschneiden ist strafbar: § 201 StGB, hierzu auch: www.medien-law.de/ref_ws0203/aeusserung_02-12.htm
Mithören lassen allerdings ist nicht strafbar; das heißt, der Dritte kann nicht als Zeuge für das Telefonat herangezogen werden (abgesehen von Notwehr/Notstand).


----------



## Counselor (25 Januar 2004)

johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Mithören lassen allerdings ist nicht strafbar



Nicht so unbedingt. 



			
				Rechtsanwalt Dr. Schotthöfer zum Monitoring im Callcenter schrieb:
			
		

> Erste Anhaltspunkte für strafrechtliche Relevanz eines Mithörens/-schneidens bietet § 201 Strafgesetzbuch (StGB). Nach dieser Vorschrift kann wegen Verletzung der Vertraulichkeit des Wortes mit Geldstrafe oder bis zu 3 Jahren Freiheitsstrafe belegt werden, wer
> 
> "unbefugt das nichtöffentliche gesprochene Wort eines anderen auf einen Tonträger aufnimmt"
> (§ 201 Abs. 1 Ziff. 1)
> ...


http://www.call-center24.com/calldeutsch/CCNeugrunder/Recht/Monitoring.htm


----------

